# ANNO 1404 Kopierschutz...



## Toast mit Mett (23. Juni 2009)

Ich werde Anno mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kaufen. 
Der Kopierschutz haut ein echt um, nur 3 mal installieren. ! 
Aber mit dieser Einstellung steh ich nicht alleine da, seht und lest selbst:
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: ANNO 1404
Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Shady (23. Juni 2009)

Finde den Kopierschutz jetzt auch nicht sooo super, aber es ist logisch, dass die Hersteller ihr Eigentum schützen wollen.
Sollte ich es öfter installieren, dann schreib ich halt schnell 'ne Mail. Soll ja dann über iein Kontaktformular möglich sein...?
Ganz auf das Spiel zu verzichten deswegen ist für mich keine Alternative, genauso wenig wie das Spiel auf anderem Wege zu "besorgen"...


----------



## seiLaut (23. Juni 2009)

3 mal auf einem anderem Rechner. Wobei der eigene Rechner nur als anders gezählt wird, wenn eine bestimmte Menge an Hardware ausgetauscht wurde.

Ist immer einem selbst überlassen, zwingt dich keiner. 
Zumal ich fest davon ausgehe, dass man nach einiger Zeit den Kopierschutz abschwächen wird. (und wenns nur ein Tool, wodurch man seine verbrauchten Aktivierungen zurückbekommt)
Edit: Wobei glaube ich jeder ehrliche Käufer bekloppt finden wird, für andere bestraft zu werden.


----------



## grubsnek (23. Juni 2009)

Wer ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz hat kann es ja auch über Steam kaufen 
Diese Version ist DRM frei (hab ich zumindest gelesen)


----------



## Toast mit Mett (23. Juni 2009)

Das Spiel reizt schon, da ich bis jetzt jeden Teil gespielt habe.


----------



## grubsnek (23. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Das Spiel reizt schon, da ich bis jetzt jeden Teil gespielt habe.



Dann kaufs dir doch einfach. Wo ist das Problem ? Internet hast du ja. Außerdem kannst du das Spiel auf den 3 verschiedenen Rechnern beliebig oft installieren. 
Willst du trotzdem eine DRM freie Version dann kauf bei Steam.


----------



## AdeE (23. Juni 2009)

Tag,

wollte mir das Spiel zu erst auch kaufen, aber diesen Kopierschutz unterstütze ich nicht. Und Steam ist im Prinzip das Gleiche [...], versucht dort mal ein Spiel von zu verkaufen ohne den Steamaccount zu verlieren


----------



## grubsnek (23. Juni 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> wollte mir das Spiel zu erst auch kaufen, aber diesen Kopierschutz unterstütze ich nicht. Und Steam ist im Prinzip das Gleiche [...], versucht dort mal ein Spiel von zu verkaufen ohne den Steamaccount zu verlieren



ja da hast du natürlich recht. 
Aber wenn du im vornherein schon weißt, dass du das Spiel wieder verkaufen willst, dann leg dir für das Spiel doch einen neuen Account an, welcher dann nur über dieses eine Spiel verfügt.


----------



## gerdgema (23. Juni 2009)

dann sollen sie ihr spiel behalten


----------



## Gerry (25. Juni 2009)

Wo liegt das Problem?
Wer ständig CPU, MB, Festplatte oder BS wechselt, der bekommt per Suupportformular schnell neue Aktivierungen. Natürlich nur, wenn niemand offensichtlich andere Ziele verfolgt...

Irgendwie müssen die Publisher ja dem Gebrauchtspielemarkt entgegentreten. Ein Annoexemplar kann ansonsten innerhalb kurzer Zeit durch zahlreiche Hände wandern und daran verdient dann der Publisher nur 1x. Man muss sich eben auf jener Seite auch auf die Veränderungen (Ebay, andere Verkaufsplattformen) einstellen.
Oder würdet ihr alternativ gerne den doppelten Preis für ein Spiel bezahlen?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juni 2009)

ich versteh die ganze Aufregung auch nicht ... ok, wenn man erst den Support anrufen muss um sich neue Aktivierungen zu holen kann das sicherlich nerven aber pff ... ich will das Spiel zocken und das werde ich auch heute tun ... 

*auf den DHL Mann wart*


----------



## Toast mit Mett (25. Juni 2009)

Mit was für einem Sys zockst Du denn Anno?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Sys zockst Du denn Anno?



sh. Sig 

Die Demo lief mit allen Details absolut genial ...

*immernoch auf DHL wart*


----------



## DOTL (25. Juni 2009)

Aus Sicht der Unternehmen kann ich die Entscheidung, einen solchen Kopierschutz einzusetzen, absolut nachvollziehen. Es gibt einige Unternehmen, welche sich aus dem Bereich der PC-Unterhaltungsindstrie (teilweise) zurückziehen mussten und sich stattdessen auf den Konsolenmarkt fokussiert haben, da die Zahl der Raubkopien an ihren Produkten ein zu hohes Risiko darstellte.
Für den Endverbraucher mögen solche Entscheidungen bzw. Schutzmaßnahmen nicht unbedingt die einfachste Art sein.

Es gab schon viele Softwareprodukte, welche einen bestimmten Kopierschutz oder eine Registrierung vorsahen. Viele Leute haben sich über die Art der Schutzmaßnahmen beschwert, aber das Produkt letztlich dann doch erworben und genutzt und sie dennoch jeder nutzt bzw. viele nutzen.

Nehmen wir z.B. Adobe oder Microsoft Produkte, welche man auch registrieren muss und man sich im Zweifel auch über den Support eine neue ID holen muss, damit man das Produkt wieder registrieren und nutzen kann, dann sieht man, wie häufig derartige Methoden mittlerweile genutzt werden. 

Ich denke, dass das bei Anno auch ähnlich sein wird. Der Aufschrei wird vielleicht relativ hoch sein, die Verkaufszahlen werden aber noch größer ausfallen.

Und ja, wenn es ein gutes Produkt sein sollte, dann bin ich auch gerne bereit das jeweilige Unternehmen zu unterstützen und das Produkt käuflich zu erwerben. Die Anno-Reihe gehört zumindest zu den Spielen, welche ich bisher am interessantesten und reizvollsten fand. Insofern werde ich mir bei Zeiten auch das neue 1404-Demo anschauen, um dadurch einen Gesamteindruck zu gewinnen.


----------



## resu223 (26. Juni 2009)

Also man hört überall etwas anderes.
Zum einen heisst es man kann es 3mal aktivieren nach Installation , die andren schreiben auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern sooft aktivieren wie man will.
Weiß denn nu jemand wies wirklich ist????

Grüße resu223


----------



## Suppo (26. Juni 2009)

Hatte das Game schon in der Hand, aber mit dem Schutz lieber nicht..............
Als Zusatzoption ne Onlineabfrage ok, aber wenn ich die DVD hab muß das Game auch so laufen !

Hab mich eh erst geägert, ältere StarForce Kopierschutzversion hat mein VISTA 64bit irreparabel beschädigt, Windows startete nicht mehr, lies sich zwar per VISTA CD reparieren lief danach aber instabil - viel Arbeit wegen so einen Drecksschutz


----------



## Bucklew (26. Juni 2009)

Ich find die Aktivierung ok. Geht sehr einfach ohne Angabe irgendwelcher Persönlicher Daten und dafür entfällt die DVD-Überprüfung, man braucht also die DVD nicht zum spielen.


----------



## Gerry (26. Juni 2009)

resu223 schrieb:


> Also man hört überall etwas anderes.
> Zum einen heisst es man kann es 3mal aktivieren nach Installation , die andren schreiben auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern sooft aktivieren wie man will.
> Weiß denn nu jemand wies wirklich ist????
> 
> Grüße resu223



Einfach mal lesen, was hier geschrieben wurde.

Aktivierung gilt pro Hardwareverbund (CPU-, MB-, FP- und Betriebssystemwechsel durchbrechen den Verbund). GPU-Tausch und RAM-Erhöhung stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Tosh (29. Juni 2009)

Der Kopierschutz ist eigentlich inakzeptabel, ich habe mit anno trotzdem gekauft, hoffentlich wird die Begrenzung auf drei Installationen aufgehoben, wenn der Hype vorbei ist.


----------



## Chron-O-John (29. Juni 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich find den Kopierschutz so wie er ist eigentlich ganz ok für mich. Ich wechsle nicht oft Hardware aus, und installiere es auch nur auf einem PC. 

Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel besser als so ein Starfoce-Treiber der sich irgendwo einnistet, und vielleicht auch noch Sicherheitslücken hat und das System im schlimmsten Fall "aufmacht".

Einmal kurz CDkey eingeben, und online Aktivieren, und ich brauch nicht mal die DVD zum Spielen - Sehr gut. Da sonst die DVD bei mir immer irgendwo rumkugeln und zerkratzt werden, wenn ich sie wechsel. Und sicherheitskopie erstellen is ja schon längst nicht mehr (legal) möglich.

Ich verstehe eigentlich nicht warum sich über den Kopierschutz so viele Leute aufregen, es gibt viel schlimmere (siehe Starforce - der hat sich mittlerweile ja schon aufgehört - gottseidank) und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Restriktionen nach einiger Zeit mittels Patch gelockert werden.


----------



## seiLaut (29. Juni 2009)

resu223 schrieb:


> Also man hört überall etwas anderes.


Dann lies offizielle Statements. Ubisoft hat nun wirklich für Klarheit gesorgt.
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8231073557/m/4571009657


----------



## Jayhawk (29. Juni 2009)

Man liest ja jede Menge Gerüchte wie schlimm DRM ist.
Das mit dem 3mal installieren, und "Mietendes" Spiels kann ich als Steam Kunde verkraften.

Doch stimmt es wirklich, dass DRM den Pc langsamer macht?


----------



## grubsnek (29. Juni 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Doch stimmt es wirklich, dass DRM den Pc langsamer macht?



Nein. Ich hab jedenfalls noch nichts gemerkt, egal bei welchen DRM Spiel.


----------



## Jayhawk (29. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut, dann steht es auf meiner Kaufliste.
*FREU*


----------

